

Phone Battery charges in 30 seconds - simonparkin
http:///www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-26934932

======
pcurve
Sounds pretty promising, but wish there were more details. The article doesn't
even say if the cigarette size battery used for testing contains the same mah
as standard S4 battery.

~~~
simonparkin
I agree. I'm sure there will soon be more info. I'm looking out for a TED
video :)

